# NL Image-Pattern Converter!



## Torotix (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, I don't suppose this has been posted, but I've stumbled upon a website that works like anicro desapro did. You can upload a picture from your computer or just use an URL, specify the dimensions of what kind of pattern you want (dress, normal, pro pattern etc) and the maximum amount of colours you would like to use (max 15), and it will turn it into a pattern and point out which palette colours are to be used. Give it a try!

http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy


----------



## Mint (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting this! 
I will definitely try this out later.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2013)

bookmarked this. I have something amazing I'm going to do when I get the game.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 2, 2013)

trying to get the hang of it, not sure if its working or not lol

Edit: ah I got it and bookmarked very cool


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 2, 2013)

This is awesome  I don't even have the game yet but I'm having so much fun converting images.


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2013)

O hey this is pretty neat.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll give this a try when I can.

Edit: I'm trying to use it, but can't figure it out. It just shows a bunch of colored circles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 2, 2013)

This is pretty nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2013)

I really like this and I see myself using this once the game is out!


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 2, 2013)

This is helping me alot turning my desktop pictures into shirts


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 3, 2013)

Server unavliable.....


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 3, 2013)

Yea it says server unavailable for me too


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Server unavliable.....





Hamusuta said:


> Yea it says server unavailable for me too



What type of browser are you guys using?


----------



## Roshan (Feb 3, 2013)

hh


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 3, 2013)

maybe it only works in internet explorer


----------



## Gummy (Feb 3, 2013)

Roxer9000 said:


> maybe it only works in internet explorer



I use Firefox, and it works fine on it. I've also tried Google Chrome and Opera, so I'm doubting it's a browser issue now.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 3, 2013)

Roxer9000 said:


> maybe it only works in internet explorer


I use google chrome ;o


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 3, 2013)

i used internet explorer 9


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't use chrome for it.  I tried and it said server unavailable.  Then I used Water Fox and it worked.  Pretty cool site


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been using Chrome this entire time and it works fine for me.

I wish they would put where the face is supposed to go for face/photo boards :/ That is kind of what I was hoping to use it for as I've heard of two different sizes for them and seen 3 different face sizes now...


----------



## Lyssa (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for this!! I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 3, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Hi, I don't suppose this has been posted, but I've stumbled upon a website that works like anicro desapro did. You can upload a picture from your computer or just use an URL, specify the dimensions of what kind of pattern you want (dress, normal, pro pattern etc) and the maximum amount of colours you would like to use (max 15), and it will turn it into a pattern and point out which palette colours are to be used. Give it a try!
> 
> http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy



Yeah, I'm definitely making a note of using this later.  Thanks a bunch!
It will come in handy many a time I'm sure.


----------



## Pelshko (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh man, I've been hoping something like this would be made! Can't wait to try it out.

Many thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Feb 3, 2013)

it doesn't translate to QR codes does it D:


----------



## Torotix (Feb 3, 2013)

no only the game can translate your already made patterns into correct QR codes


----------



## Pelshko (Feb 3, 2013)

It works great!  Here's a Filbert pattern I've made with it. May use it as my town flag.



This was the original image:


----------



## aikatears (Feb 3, 2013)

Pelshko said:


> It works great!  Here's a Filbert pattern I've made with it. May use it as my town flag.
> View attachment 2710
> 
> This was the original image:
> View attachment 2711


Cool


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 3, 2013)

After much tinkering, I figured it out. Now I just need to have the game to use them. Meanwhile, I am saving them to my computer and thumb drive to have the available to me. I'll also be saving them to my email along with all my other AC stuff.


----------



## Rosy (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! I love this! Thank you


----------



## Kaijudomage (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, will definitely be using this to convert some of my images into patterns.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 11, 2013)

Can someone tell me what to do on it because i dont get it :|


----------



## taygo (Feb 11, 2013)

I was messing on this not long ago. It is so much fun But how do you save them?


----------



## Cinnamoos (Feb 11, 2013)

*Wow, that's pretty neat. 





 I'll definitely be using this~*


----------



## Torotix (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think you can just save them, they probably expect you to just copy them out. You'll need to take a screenshot if you want to save it.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 11, 2013)

taygo said:


> I was messing on this not long ago. It is so much fun But how do you save them?



I've been using paint. I use the print screen button and then adjust the picture and then save.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 12, 2013)

I was looking for a QR converter


----------



## Torotix (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw a free app on the app store that claimed to convert images to apps, but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work properly and the only way you can get the QR codes is through the game.

Edit: What am I saying? There is NO WAY something like that would work, because the AC QR codes you get contain all the information like what kind of pattern, and who made the pattern.


----------



## Bri (Mar 28, 2013)

This is amazing beyond belief. Thank you! o__o


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 28, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Hi, I don't suppose this has been posted, but I've stumbled upon a website that works like anicro desapro did. You can upload a picture from your computer or just use an URL, specify the dimensions of what kind of pattern you want (dress, normal, pro pattern etc) and the maximum amount of colours you would like to use (max 15), and it will turn it into a pattern and point out which palette colours are to be used. Give it a try!
> 
> http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy



I'm buying my ticket now to fly to AU and give you a high five.


----------



## Mav13 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is really cool


----------



## Mary (Mar 28, 2013)

Roshan said:


> heres tupac haha


How eerie! You chose the same exact image as I did!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't notice until I tried it and then started reading the rest of the thread.


----------



## Zen (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks for this


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

That's awesome! Totally gonna use it.


----------



## Odette (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh wow this will be a big help, thankies!


----------



## ToastNinja (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks, I will be definitely using this.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mary said:


> How eerie! You chose the same exact image as I did!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't notice until I tried it and then started reading the rest of the thread.



I did the same thing....creepy. Id love this as my flag

Edit: before the hate starts, def not saying I like him..its just kinda cool LOL


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh my word, I just tried this with the same image of Jingle but I didn't chose a palette and let it pick it's own colours and it looked far worse. - it picked about 6 shades of grey and put some thick grey splodge on the bottom right, so maybe it's better to pick one of the games palettes. Still this is an awesome find, and I'm sure I'll use it.

EDIT: Actually, maybe it picked all that grey because I first used my avatar to try it and it might have kept the same palette instead of generating a new one for the new image? :/


----------



## bootie101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well thankyou so much for letting us know about this! It's awesome! I use it for my portal designs. So much easier!


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha I used that cherry blossom tree picture too and it looks great, this is a very helpful site thank you for posting!


----------



## Anna (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooohh I will def be trying this when it comes out!


----------



## Nami (Apr 4, 2013)

Image.. converter... genius! This will help out so much, and I thought having QR codes alone was great. Going to start playing with this soon!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo thank you page translator! Hehe thanks for the link!


----------



## taygo (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope is easy to make patterns on new leaf.  Sometimes on WW some pixle didn't like my ideas LOL.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 5, 2013)

I love, love, love this! Thank you! <3


----------



## ajpri (Apr 6, 2013)

Just tried it out. Looks very nice. I was never able to dsn patterns but this helps. Thanks to google translate I can use this tool!


----------



## Bri (Jun 1, 2013)

Just bringing this up again for all the folks who haven't seen it. We've only got about a week left! :>


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the bump, i forgot about this


----------



## Mirror (Jun 1, 2013)

I figured out it! I love it, this will be an immensely useful tool.


----------



## Velos (Jun 1, 2013)

This is really awesome thanks for posting it. I'm sure gonna use this when I get new leaf!!!!


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll see if I can make TMNT blanket for a bed, lol.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## aikaterine (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. You can also automatically translate the page if you have Chrome.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 1, 2013)

good thing I understand a bit of japanese so I don't have to translate it.
anyway it works like a charm! this will be making my flag so much easier


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 1, 2013)

This will be perfect for making MLP stuff. I've barely seen any!


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is amazing 

Whoever made this is a genus!


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 3, 2013)

I just needed this for my townflag, i am so happy i found this here

thanks for sharing this awesome converter!!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting. I'll be faving this so I can convery the images I want into patterns.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Now my dreams of my mayor wearing a purple tie-dye shirt won't end up in impossible smoke!


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 8, 2013)

They seemed to change the website. Now how does it work?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 9, 2013)

Giving this thread a nice lil' bump for the first 24 hours of release day. I'm using this to make my flag, which will look like my forum icon over thataway <----
Very useful lil' website!


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm trying this for sure!


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

Whatever happened to the website!?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG THANK YOU SO MUCHHHH YOU'RE NOW A GOOD IN MY EYES!


----------

